# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  50cm nano reef

## joe faria

Today's pics








Some people maybe remember this tank from the old Crypt's Tank.
Setup:
Tank - 50x30x30cm 
Light - 2x 24w PC
Filtration - 9kg LR; 5kg crushed coral sand
Heater - 75w Tetra
Circulation - SunSun vibration pump 3000l/h; Aquaclear 20 with filter floss

Fish
bicolor blenny
common clownfish

CUC
blue leg hermit
nassarius snails
cerithes snails
peppermint shrimp

corals
zoanthus sp
mushrooms
gsp
ricordea sp.?

Regards,
Joe Faria

----------


## joe faria



----------


## Mez

Looking Good. Perhaps try to get a bit more rock on the left hand side to give a better look of depth in the tank, other than that i think its nice, what lighting are you using?

----------


## Jervis

Your Bicolour Bleeny is so photogenic... does it swim front and back all the time? Good coralline algae growth  :Smile:

----------


## joe faria

> Looking Good. Perhaps try to get a bit more rock on the left hand side to give a better look of depth in the tank, other than that i think its nice, what lighting are you using?


2x 24W PC 50/50




> Your Bicolour Bleeny is so photogenic... does it swim front and back all the time? Good coralline algae growth


Hi mate,
Quite long time... :Smile: 

My blenny it's indeed very photogenic. It stays all day in open areas swimming around :Cool:

----------


## joe faria

:Crying: R.I.P. buddy

----------


## Jervis

> R.I.P. buddy


Oh dear... sorry to hear that  :Confused:

----------


## joe faria

Today´s pics

----------


## joe faria

Hi,
Time for an update....
Done some freshwater dips on affected zoanthus sp., and after a weak treatment stop seeing nudi's, although I've lost some polips.

Got some algae growing, but nothing special, so no worries.... just need upgrade my CUC.

Today's pic.


Regards,
Joe Faria

----------


## tflow

What do you call those "red spots" on the glass? i have it on my tank also but not as many.

Is it advisable to get rid of it....and how? Thanks.

----------


## planted86

what red spot?? do you mean those coraline algae??
if so, just scrap it away...

btw it is consider a good algae...

----------


## tflow

Oh ok...i thought it is sort of unsightly  :Grin: ....but then again it is quite hard to scrape it off...

----------


## joe faria

Hi,
Today's pics and new addition....

While collecting some NSW, I took the chance and caught this little fellow.


And my tank with some algae


Sorry for the blurry pics

Regards,
Joe Faria

----------


## joe faria



----------


## onizukaa

nice coraline algae! you dosed purple up?

----------


## joe faria

> nice coraline algae! you dosed purple up?


Hi,
No purple up.... or anything else. I just keep with 2x a week 30% wc with natural sea water.

----------


## joe faria

Hi,
Got some news....
By the way he's not the king of the tank anymore. Today I colected some NSW and few new friends from a shallow pool.

Take a look.



Caught a ermit crab, honestly I thought it was a snail, only noticed it was a crab at home.


Hannibal inspecting new mate and he attacks.




But something happened.... Hannibal lost his battle and he's running away.... Incredible. Just have a look at the video
crab running away

New crab in a new shell




Regards,
Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

Really envy you having access to all these critters... collecting your own livestock can be so much fun  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 

Those hermits can be really nasty... real serial killers  :Grin:

----------


## Fuzzy

Wow nice pics. What kind of shrimp was that you captured, any idea?

----------


## joe faria

Hi Fuzzy,
It's known by common prawn here or _Palaemon serratus_. Beautiful and reefsafe.

----------


## anfieldmad

Small IS [email protected]!! nice setup!

----------


## joe faria

Update...


Still got some algae, but much less. Lot's of wc's and blackout periods are sorting the problem.

Regards,
Joe Faria

----------


## BFG

You might need a protein skimmer in the long run.

----------


## gp2700

Wow ... NSW ! 

How do you collect your sea water buddy? From a jetty or from the shoreline ? And do you pre-fliter or process the water before adding to the sump tank ? 

How about your live stock ? Do you use a long handle net or cast net? Or just pick them up from the pools ? I understand from a friend that cast nets stresssss the livestock out pretty much. And do you add them into the tank the same way as purchased livestock?

Actually here in Singapore we have some places to collect your own live stock but the tide & location must be right. If anyone here is going to collect your own livestock, please go in pairs or threes, you never know when you need help ...  :Angel:

----------


## cdckjn

Just my 2-cents worth.
You should filter the collected seawater before pouring into yiur tank. It could be a good idea to add in some mixed sea water as well - these is where you can get the "additives".

Be care that your collected live stock should be quarraintine before putting into your tank.

I know places in Singapore wheer you can get feather dusters and anemones although I don't recommend it as Singapore livestock is disappearing very quickly.

----------


## [email protected]

not bad! but i can't see any fishes hahaha.

----------

